# El aniversario de wordreference



## Reili

¿Cuándo es el aniversario de wordreference? ¿Habrá algo especial para celebrar ese día? Ojalá que sí.


----------



## alc112

Supuestamente sería el 2 de Julio
Al menos esa es la fecha en la que el Administrador, Mike, se habría registrado
Saludos


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Supuestamente sería el *3* de Julio
> Al menos esa es la fecha en la que el Administrador, Mike, se habría registrado
> Saludos



http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=35206


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=35206


 
From Mike's profile:


> Join Date: *2nd July 2004*


 
Who isright? mod mods!!!! please!!


----------



## Benjy

its a timezone thing. think about it


----------



## DDT

Benjy said:
			
		

> its a timezone thing. think about it



So that you might be wrong about the dates...

DDT


----------



## Silvia

I vote for Mike's birthday


----------



## Whodunit

As I can see it ...



			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> From Mike's profile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: *3rd July 2004*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is right? mod mods!!!! please!!
Click to expand...


Haha, funny.


----------



## zebedee

You're all wrong. It was the 29th February, so it won't be celebrated for another 3 years... or will it?


----------



## DDT

zebedee said:
			
		

> You're all wrong. It was the 29th February, so it won't be celebrated for another 3 years... or will it?



Naaaaaah, you're wrong! It was the 32nd May and nobody remembered that...too late then?      

DDT


----------



## garryknight

DDT said:
			
		

> It was the 32nd May


It *wasn't* May, it was *Septober*, I tell you! Most definitely the 32nd of Septober...


----------



## supercrom

Just to be serious, I think it's in August.

*Supercrom*


----------



## Reili

Entonces ¡¿jamás se ha celebrado ningún aniversario?! Cómo es eso que nadie lo sabe, ¡que alguien ponga la fecha por favor!


----------



## alc112

Reilli, 
Es es que foro no tiene un año de vida todavía. O eso es lo que creo


----------



## supercrom

Es cierto lo, que dices, Alexis.
Fue creado a alturas de agosto del año pasado, por tanto, no tiene ni un año, ¡está en pañales!

*Supercrom*


----------



## Reili

supercrom said:
			
		

> Es cierto lo, que dices, Alexis.
> Fue creado a alturas de agosto del año pasado, por tanto, no tiene ni un año, ¡está en pañales!
> 
> *Supercrom*


 
En vocabulario general los posts más antiguos son del 22 julio de 2004
http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2&page=683&sort=lastpost&order=desc&pp=20&daysprune=-1

Soy un despistado, pensé que ya estábamos en julio ....uff todavía no se pasa el aniversario, está cerca.


----------

